# [SOLVED][NET] Brak internetu po update

## Poe

Witam

Zrobilem sobie -uD worlda w nocy, wiec za bardzo nie pamietam co moglo mi nachrzanic. zaczelo sie od tego, ze przy probie odpalenia wifi (porpzez ndiswrappera+wpa_supplicant) dostaje taki blad

```

*       Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

/sbin/wpa_supplicant: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  [ !! ]

```

no to pomyslalem, ze zreemegruje dbusa i cos sie ruszy, albo ewentualnie podlinkuje biblioteki. wiec podpialem neta za pomoca kabla i ku mojemu zdumieniu nie ma internetu. sprawdzalem /etc/conf.d/net, wszystko jest wpisane prawidlowo. zrestartowalem na wszelki wypadek net.eth0, ale efektu to nie dalo. co ciekawe, pingi do routera ida bez problemu, ale jednak wyjscia na net nie ma. myslalem, ze to awaria u isp, ale niestety, blad musi lezec w gentoo, bo na tym komputerze (PC) dziala wszystko dobrze, oraz na windowsie na laptopie tez dziala internet (i wifi i kablowy). /etc/resolv.conf jest w porzadku, nic sie w nim nie zmienilo. etc-update wykonane, to tez nie jest kwestia ustawien na routerze.

ktos z was wie w czym jest problem jeden albo drugi?

pozdrawiam

----------

## sza_ry

U mnie wyleciał dhcpcd, jak widać już naprawiłem  :Wink:  ale Ty masz IP  :Confused:  wnioskuję po działaniu pinga.

----------

## kostia_lewin

Witam,

A którą wersję dbusa masz po tej aktualizacji? Czyżby 1.0.1-r2? Jeśli tak to zrób revdep-rebuild ( trochę tych pakietów "złamanych" po aktualizacji dbusa będzie   :Shocked:  ), albo wróć do poprzedniej 0.62-r1. Ja wybrałem to drugie na razie.

----------

## milu

Czy 

```
ip route
```

 lub 

```
route
```

 pokazuje bramę domyślną?

----------

## amica

jesli masz baselayout-1.12.7 to cofnij do 1.12.6 

po -uD worlda mialam tez problem z netem 

popatrz na route i zobaczysz ze zle ustawia default gw (jesli to ten sam problem)

----------

## Zwierzak

Ostatnio wersję 1.0 dbusa zostały odmaskowany i nadano im keywordy ~, a nie wolno zapomnieć, że ta wersja ma całkiem inne API niż poprzednie. Dlatego należy doinstalować dbus-glib (jeżeli miało się wcześniej flage USE glib) i dbus-qt3-old (jeżeli miało się flagę USE qt3). Potem jeszcze zrekompiluj pakiety, a jeżeli dalej będzie się pluł, to po prostu zrób symlinka biblioteki, mnie po ty zadziałał hal. Możesz też zainstalować jakąkolwiek wersję <1.0

----------

## BeteNoire

 *amica wrote:*   

> jesli masz baselayout-1.12.7 to cofnij do 1.12.6 
> 
> po -uD worlda mialam tez problem z netem (...)

 

Ja też. Problem występuje przy baselayout 1.12.7 i 1.12.7-r1 a rozwiązuje go downgrade do 1.12.6. 

Pojawiły się jednak od wczoraj nowe wersje baselayout'u i chciałbym wiedzieć czy mogę spokojnie upgradować bez obawy, że znów sobie sieć zablokuję.

----------

## manwe_

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/baselayout/ChangeLog

```
*baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9-r3 (14 Dec 2006)

*baselayout-1.12.7-r3 (14 Dec 2006)

  14 Dec 2006; Roy Marples <uberlord@gentoo.org>

  files/baselayout-1.12.7-ifconfig.patch,

  files/baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9-ifconfig.patch,

  +baselayout-1.12.7-r3.ebuild, +baselayout-1.13.0_alpha9-r3.ebuild:

  Hopefully fix #157965 finally.
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157965

Jednym pomaga, innym nie... Ogólnie strasznie mieszają w baselayout   :Shocked:  Stąd się wzięło maskowanie 1.13. Raz odmaskowali jedną podwersję i ludzie zaczęli mieć problemy z systemem [nie pamiętam który to #bug był].

----------

## Poe

downrage dbusa <1.0 nie zadzialalo, pogorszylo sprawe, przed chwila via livecd zrobilm synca i -uD worlda z nowym baselayoutem, nic nie pomoglo (oraz update do dbusa 1.0.2), niedlugo sprawdze downrage baselayouta + ewentualnie dbus-glib i dbus-qt3-old

----------

## BeteNoire

Napisali tam, na bugzilli, że 1.12.7-r3 rozwiązuje problem, ale to nieprawda. Mimo, że ten bug dotyczy net.lo to sprawa jest powiązana z baselayout, bo znów downgrade pomaga. 

Neostrada na 1.12.7 nie startuje:

```
Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: using channel 3

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: Using interface ppp0

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Dec 14 17:18:44 advex pppd[10917]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x600d11a0>]

Dec 14 17:18:45 advex pppd[10917]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xc4 <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x27a68825>]

Dec 14 17:18:45 advex pppd[10917]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xc4 <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x27a68825>]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <magic 0x600d11a0>]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <magic 0x600d11a0>]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x27 <bdfe7bad1330a20a90aaa181a400614b02fd2d893f41>, name = "lub_ru2"]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: sent [CHAP Response id=0x27 <7fd02ac7dd780c6c916ff866258bb638>, name = "advex"]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: rcvd [CHAP Failure id=0x27 ""]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: CHAP authentication failed

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: CHAP authentication failed

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xc5]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0xc5]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Dec 14 17:18:47 advex pppd[10917]: Connection terminated.
```

----------

## martin.k

Stanowczo jest problem z baselayoutem 1.12.7. Po upgrejdzie net mi już nie wstał  :Sad: 

I jakoś nie mogłem dojść dlaczego...

Powrót do 1.12.6 i wszystko działa  :Smile: 

Sieć mam przez standardowego 3com'a po zwykłym kablu   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

powrot do 1.12.6 pomogl jezeli chodzi o polaczenie eth0, jednak ciagle pozostaje problem z dbusem i jego wplywem na wpa_supplicant = brakiem wifi. przekompilowalem dbusa (1.0.2), dbus-glib i dbus-qt3-old, bez rezultatu. revdep nie pomogl. przekompilowanie wpa_supplicant z -dbus dalo taki efekt, ze owszem, nie pluje sie o brak bibliotek, ale internetu nie ma (iwconfig pokazuje moja siec, nasilenie sygnalu, ale juz z polaczenia ni huhu)

any ideas?

----------

## BeteNoire

O 1.12.7-r4 napisali, ze naprawia pewnego buga. Ale to kolejna bzdura.

Poza tym neostrada wciaz nie dziala.

----------

## Poe

hm... u mnie zaczal dzialac ni stad ni z owąt wlan...  :Neutral:  dziwne.. ale to na pewno nie rozwiazuje problemu z dbusem do konca, gdyz z tego co widzialem przy revdepie, duzo programow pluje sie o tego liba.. chocby k3b, ktorego tez nie moge odpalic przez dbusa..

----------

## Poe

rozwiązanie dbusa bylo banalne, aczkolwiek nie wpadlem na nie (dzięki Kurt). pomoglo

```

revdep-rebuild --library libdbus-1.so.2

```

----------

## akroplas

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dlatego należy doinstalować dbus-glib (jeżeli miało się wcześniej flage USE glib) i dbus-qt3-old (jeżeli miało się flagę USE qt3).

 

No i wydaje mi sie, że ogólnie popatrzyć na wyniki 

```
eix dbus
```

 oraz we flagi w wersjach <1.00. U mnie jeszcze potrzeba:

dev-python/dbus-python

----------

## c2p

cat /var/tmp/portage/enotice/dbus-1.0.2:

```
warn:

warn:You MUST run 'revdep-rebuild' after emerging this package

warn:
```

później emerge dbus-glib dbus-qt3-old dbus-python i wszystko działa  :Wink: .

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O 1.12.7-r4 napisali, ze naprawia pewnego buga. Ale to kolejna bzdura.
> 
> Poza tym neostrada wciaz nie dziala.

 

Działa, tylko że senduje jako username nazwe hosta zamiast normalnego usera, gdzieś zauwazyłem że trzeba dodać do pppd_ppp0 opcji user username@neostrada.pl i będzie działać

----------

